

Ask HN: Who's Hiring? [GDocs] - sidmitra

I compiled the responses from the last thread into Gdocs:<p>http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tixDMXKPtbNapfqYx16Hssw<p>The most recent Who's hiring thread is here http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1490922
======
sidmitra
Clickable:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tixDMXKPtbNapfqYx16Hs...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tixDMXKPtbNapfqYx16Hssw)

